# [Japanese NR] Oto Aoyagi 3BLD 33.59 mean of 3



## syuhei222 (Mar 1, 2015)

Oto Aoyagi finally got great official 3BLD solves.
His solves at Waseda Brain Challenge were so consistant . 6/6 success ! 






and former NR 33.62 mo3 at first round.





Scramble

1st round 33.62
#1	B2 R U2 R' F2 L2 B2 U2 L' B D B2 U F2 L' F2 U2 R' B U Fw' Uw2
#2	D F2 D' L2 D B2 U2 F2 R U' F D2 B R' F2 D U F2 R Uw
#3	D B2 U' F2 D' U' F L U B D' F2 L D' L2 R D' U Rw2

final round 33.59 
#1	U2 R2 B' L2 F' L2 F2 U2 B2 L' B' U' F' R D2 B2 U' L' B' L Uw'
#2	D2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 B' U L2 B L2 F2 L' F' R2 D2 B2 L'
#3	D2 R D2 F2 R U2 B2 U2 B2 D U' F' D' R U2 F' D' F2 L' U2 Rw2 Uw'


----------



## ender9994 (Mar 1, 2015)

Wow, Congratulations to him! Truly incredible consistency.

-Doug


----------



## Dene (Mar 1, 2015)

Well done. I hope this shuts up all the haters.


----------



## okayama (Mar 1, 2015)

Congrats on the new NR!
However, judging from his face, those solves may be far from satisfaction for him.
Hopefully great records with a joyful face next. Go go Oto!


----------



## Dong (Mar 1, 2015)

okayama said:


> Congrats on the new NR!
> However, judging from his face, those solves may be far from satisfaction for him.
> Hopefully great records with a joyful face next. Go go Oto!



our asian facial expressions


----------



## pdilla (Mar 1, 2015)

BLD is suddenly truly competitive.


----------



## penguinz7 (Mar 1, 2015)

pdilla said:


> BLD is suddenly truly competitive.



Are you saying it wasn't before?!


----------



## Iggy (Mar 1, 2015)

Nice! That single ties my official PB  My mean is 12 seconds slower though lol


----------

